# Casio G-shock Waveceptor



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Has anbody seen the new G-Shock Waveceptor?

Can you get these Roy??


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes John, I can , let me know if you want one.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

PM sent


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I haven't seen them, are they expensive?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan they start at about Â£85 for the resin case resin strap version. They have only just come out.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This is the resin one :

GW-700U-1VER

G Shock waveceptor; Black resin strap, with chromed finish side controls;Dual Band receiver; Radio Controlled time signal; Solar power ; 29 Time Zones; 1/100th Second Stop watch; Power save function; 200 Metres water resistant; Toughened mineral glass; 5 Alarms, with snooze facility. TWO YEAR CASIO WARRANTY


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've wanted an RC watch for a while but as I'm strapped for cash these days a Casio is out of the question.

I did get this today on eBay's second chance thingy:-

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...DME:B:EOAB:UK:6

It might be a sack or it could be ok. Not as good as a Casio no doubt.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Solar power is good but I would be a bit nervous that the battery/cell/capacitor would not hold out.

A 10 year Lithium battery is easily changed and I think I would preferr this.

Does anyone know different about the life expectancy of the cell?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

David I don't know the answer, sorry.









The only bad quartz watches I know of are the ones you don't like. Imvho.









Even the cheap, ugly ones seem to do a good job.
















It seems that some quartz timed watches are fetching high prices in some quarters.
















Bugger me.
















But not too often.
















Could the stuffed shirt , profit merchant brigade, finally cotton on to this and start buying quartz watches at boot sales?









Those that hated quartz timed watches will suddenly find them attractive if a fast buck is to be turned?

Greedy ******'s.









No shock there then.























I'm glad I have a G10.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Stan,

That looks O.K for Â£12 If it works as it should, it will be just the job for setting your "proper" watches by. Might see if I can get one cheap for this purpose, then it's there with my watches, instead of having to switch the Teletext on to get an acurate time check.

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's what I was thinking Mike.









It will be good to have a constant refference to time watches by plus I can wear it, unlike an RC clock.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Durability of solar rechargeable batteries from Citizen Watch Co. of America (COA):



> The Manganese Titanium Lithium Ion Rechargeable batteries have an anticipated life of approximately 18-20 years. Actually the factory tells us that after 18-20 years, the battery will continue to hold 80% of it charge capacity.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

sounds good


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks good, feels good, tells the time good...

This is a brilliant toy. Has four alarms, what use is that? an example, set one to 6 30, 7 00, 7 30 & 8 00. Then you can select the one you want to use without always having to feed in the data.

Power saving, auto light, backlight, chimes, time stamp function and so on. Beautifully engraved stainless steel (I think) bezel, lightweight and fits like a glove.

The radio signal function even works. You can set Rugby or that european one, whatever it is called to priority and both show full signal strength (UK) and set the time & date in 3 mins.

Remember the Eurpoean version won't work in US and vise versa.

I have always fancied a G shock and looked at them regularly but now I am glad I waited 'till now and got this new model.

A very good watch.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Only remotely related to the subjuct,

My parents have a VCR , its clock set itself when it was new and remains in time with the pips after 8 months.

Could it have radio controlled timing?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

DavidH said:


> Only remotely related to the subjuct,
> 
> My parents have a VCR , its clock set itself when it was new and remains in time with the pips after 8 months.
> 
> Could it have radio controlled timing?


 It picks up the time from the TV signal


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Didnt think so for 60 quid.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

DavidH said:


> Didnt think so for 60 quid.


 I do


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

David,

I think VCR's use the Teletext time sync to set themselves every so often.

My cheap Akai does this unlike the expensive Panasonic that ****** itself after 2 years.







Had the Akai for three years and it's still going strong and cost less than half of what the Panasonic did.









Some cheap stuff is actually quite clever, it depends on what the maker thinks that most people need and what it cost to incorporate.

My 12 quid RC watch has been bob on to within a second a day (when I have checked it) since I bought it. It is so much easier to check what my mechanicals are doing using the RC watch.









Good, cheap s*** watch.


----------

